# juvenile Venustus?????



## nene (Jan 5, 2008)

Hello everyone, 
need help identifying this fish: it's just a little silver-bodied cichlid vith orange-flame fins.Shape of face and body resembling those of the Haps.The one i saw is just starting to colour up in an orange tint near the pectoral fins.
At the store it was labelled Haplocromis Venustus... I've never had the chance to see a Venustus juvenile but i doubt it is... so What's it?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It's impossible to say without a pic.

It doesn't sound like a venustus, though. They have a camouflage pattern to them.

Kim


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Without a pic, I'd have to guess a juvie C. borleyi.


----------



## FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS (Mar 15, 2008)

it sounds like my female borleyi i have. so i agree with sinisterkisses but we do really need a pic!


----------



## nene (Jan 5, 2008)

Took quite long to take a good picture but... here we are


----------



## nene (Jan 5, 2008)

the morphing one


----------



## saturnine (Apr 23, 2007)

capadichromis borleyi "red fin" :thumb:
the one whith red color it's a male..so looks like you got 
both male and female


----------



## nene (Jan 5, 2008)

that'Ã¬s great! nice looking fish tough... I'm happy to have been so lucky
thank you everyone :thumb:


----------



## Ispintechno (Mar 27, 2008)

Thats a pretty boy :thumb: 
Dark body with bright red fins looks really striking, great find.


----------

